# My just completed Elvira



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been at this one for 3 weeks or so and got it basically completed today. It is another great kit from Frank and Moebius. Perfect fit as usual, great rendition of Elvira, and fantastic diorama setting. Let me know what you think.



















Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful work yet again, Bob! One of the best I've seen. I have this kit and I'm trying to work up the courage to start it. I'm most worried about the flesh tones and getting the facial features (especially the eyes) to look okay--although I have some eye decals somewhere. Yours looks great.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

PF, Elvira wasn't too bad really. I did her skin in Freak Flex pale flesh, which I wouldn't call very pale honestly, more what I would call a natural flesh. It looks pink in the container but darkens a bit when dry and I really like the color it dries to. I then did some shadowing with FF tan flesh mainly by hand. The eyes were obviously white and then I did the shadowing using Tamiya smoke which I also used on her legs to get the black stocking effect. The hands were shaded between the fingers with FF tan flesh. The couch was sprayed with FF sunburn red and the wood framing was hand painted with Vallejo Air burnt umber. The carpet was sprayed with FF paints and then given washes. I used the eyeball decals too and got the right eyeball not in exactly the perfect position but decided to leave it that way as it wasn't off by much. Those eyeball decals aren't the easiest thing to work with as Denis McDougal said earlier. I am really happy with this kit and have Moebius's Mummy on the bench now along with the Ghost of Castle Mare.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice,great work on her nylons, and skin tones, thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking very cool Bob!  

~RK~


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice shading on the couch also and contrast between colors on it and the rug. Really nice job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Job Bob :thumbsup:
Thanks for the tip on the stockings ...was that Tamiya clear Smoke? Great idea!
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Denis, thanks for the compliment. Yes, Tamiya clear smoke but I have to admit it wasn't my idea, someone else on here who did an Elvira recently did it first. But now that I have used it for that I think I can find other uses for it for shading, toning, and toning down things that need a worn look or weathered look. It airbrushes nice right out of the jar and can be thinned, obviously, if you need to have more control over it.

Bob K.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A beautiful job.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I really like how you did it, and all of it looks realistically ghastly!:lol: 
I did always like watching her, and her show, too.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> I've been at this one for 3 weeks or so and got it basically completed today. It is another great kit from Frank and Moebius. Perfect fit as usual, great rendition of Elvira, and fantastic diorama setting. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob she looks Beautiful!Fantastic job all around on this great kit from Moebius:thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob, thanks for the primer (as in your methods for the kit). Again, my compliments on a wonderful build.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!! It truly is a project kit (a lot of work!) you did a great job!!


----------

